# Milwaukee M18 switch tank backpack sprayer



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

Hi all,

I was about to spring for a new sprayer and was seriously considering the Milwaukee one. I like this one because I have the complement of M18 tools, so there won't be need for different batteries/chargers. Plus I saw a combo pack with the M18 blower which I thought I could use to help in drying my cars after a wash.

Anyone using one of these and have anything to report?

I'm treating 1.5 acres, so I recognize any backpack will be difficult to use. My primary purpose is spot spraying trimec or triclopyr, though I'd like something with more capacity for broadcast spraying things like tenacity or round up during renovation. I thought also, with 4 gal capacity and battery power, I might consider using it for growth regulators or other products I current don't use.

Also, recommendation for some spray tips if I do purchase?

Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is another thread about them. I think some folks here purchased one.


----------



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

Ware said:


> Here is another thread about them. I think some folks here purchased one.


Thanks, read through that one, was looking to see if anyone had longer-term impressions or others have purchased since.

Seems like some concerns of pluggage and ability to spray the last 1/2 gal or so out of the equipment due to a lack of sump in the tank.

Thanks!


----------



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

Having some second thoughts and wondering if the FlowZone Monsoon may be a better option for my 1.5 acre property. Should give me versatility to spray almost anything with a few fills, versus trying to broadcast with a backpack. Would keep my Solo 3 gal and couple of handhelds for spot spraying and use this for the bigger jobs.

Would be nice to switch to a spray pre-emergent, could save a fair amount of money.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Agree - 1.5 acres is a lot of spraying with a backpack. I would probably be considering a tow behind for 65k sq ft.


----------



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

Ware said:


> Agree - 1.5 acres is a lot of spraying with a backpack. I would probably be considering a tow behind for 65k sq ft.


My use for a sprayer to date has been limited to spot spraying and some small (<5000 sq ft) sprays of round up for renovation. I'm still novice to the concept of broadcast spraying pre-emergent, and I have so much to learn about growth regulators and other products I should be considering for the lawn. I'm hesitant to invest $300 in a backpack or $500 in a larger powered sprayer without knowing I'd use it. I need to be reading up on products beyond the basic herbicide that might be useful on my lawn.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@mooch91 what is your annual pre-emergent cost using granular on 1.5 acres?


----------



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

It's usually 3 bags of Dimension, probably $90 or so.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

mooch91 said:


> It's usually 3 bags of Dimension, probably $90 or so.


Which granular Dimension product are you applying that 3 bags is enough to meet your annual pre-emergent needs for 1.5 acres?

Most granular Dimension (dithiopyr) products I've seen are in the 0.125-0.25% AI range.

This random 0.25% AI granular dithiopyr label I'm looking at calls for 4.6 lbs of product per thousand in the spring and another 3.4 lbs per thousand in the fall for northern climates. That's 8 lbs per thousand per year.

1.5 acres is 65,340 sq ft - so the label rate would require about 523 lbs of this 0.25% AI granular dithiopyr per year - or about 10.5 bags. At $30/bag, that would be about $313/yr.

Point being - spraying pre-e instead of using granular would cover the cost of a nice sprayer pretty quick.

And I would definitely double check your math/label rates for whatever product you're using. Something just doesn't sound right there. You could be under-applying, which can lead to weed resistance.


----------



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

I checked the Lesco Dimension label today. It's 0.21%.

Reading the label, I am in the "North" area. Program 1 is for "high-cut turf" and Program 2 is for "low-cut turf" (or post-emergence for high-cut).

I would consider my turf high cut, so rate is 1.36 lb / 1000 sq ft. If I spread 100 lb, (2 bags) that covers 73,500 sq ft.

Even at the Program 2 rate of 1.96 lb / 1000 sq ft, 100 lb (2 bags) covers 51,000 sq ft. I generally use 50,000-55,000 sq ft as my lot size (subtract out some brush/wooded areas/house). I generally use this rate.

Program 3 is 2.72 lb / 1000 sq ft and is suggested for low-cut and.or where weed control/maintenance not performed in the prior yer.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

mooch91 said:


> I checked the Lesco Dimension label today. It's 0.21%.
> 
> Reading the label, I am in the "North" area. Program 1 is for "high-cut turf" and Program 2 is for "low-cut turf" (or post-emergence for high-cut).
> 
> ...


Your profile says your lawn is 2 acres, you stated earlier in this thread you're spraying 1.5 acres, but now you're down to treating 50k. Sorry for not being able to follow all that.

Just note the Lesco label says Program 1 is a 3-5 month rate (let's call it 4), so it would require 2 apps in the spring/summer at 1.36 lbs plus a fall application at the Program 3 rate (2.72 lbs) to achieve year-round control in the north. That's 5.44 lbs per thousand.

Let us know what you what you decide on the sprayer! :thumbup:


----------



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

Sorry for the confusion, it's all a rough estimate. I own exactly 2.21 acres of property, The primary lot plus the grass on the second lot is approximately 1.5 acres. When I subtract out the footprint of the house and some other miscellaneous low-maintenance areas, I'm at somewhere a little less than 1.5 acres. I usually use 50K - 55K as a fair estimate. I cut some brush and wooded area to expand the grass each year, so it might now be creeping closer to the 1.5.

Agreed - there is probably opportunity to do more year-round applications; I've only ever done a single or split spring application which generally controls very well with little breakthrough (generally because I like to seed in the fall). More justification or a better sprayer.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Everyone's situation is a little different, so let's look at it from a dollar per pound of AI angle...

A 50lb bag of 0.21% Dimension contains 0.105 lb of AI. So at $30/bag, it costs about $286 per pound of AI. A 20 oz bag of 40% Dithiopyr 40WSB contains 0.5 lb of AI, so it costs about $140 per pound of AI. So no matter how much Dithiopyr someone applies a year, it works out to roughly half the price to use the sprayable version.

The math is even more favorable for those of us who use Prodiamine 65WDG ($21/lb AI) over something like a 0.38% granular Prodiamine ($158/lb AI).

And note the ~$30 per 50 lb bag granular prices are assuming it is sourced locally. I know some folks are buying granular pre-e online, where it costs about twice as much due to shipping. :shock:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

They sent me a FlowZone Monsoon to demo. It's a nice sprayer. To maximize its potential, I would like to rig it up with a 2-3 nozzle boom wand attachment, but it's just not something I've had time to do yet.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For less money, I would be tempted to get the Chapin 97902 Push Sprayer and do some variant of the boom mods folks have done in this thread. It's hard to beat a 12-gallon push sprayer at that price point.


----------



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

Ware said:


> For less money, I would be tempted to get the Chapin 97902 Push Sprayer and do some variant of the boom mods folks have done in this thread. It's hard to beat a 12-gallon push sprayer at that price point.


Think I might prefer the spray wand. My property is on a little bit of a slope, and pushing it might get painful. It's tough to get my 80 lb Lesco spreader up and down the hills when I need to. Wheeling this to a spot and then spraying a radius around it would be reasonable.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've got a battery backpack sprayer and it is a good unit. With my small yard and my parent's yard combined, it's 1/3 the size of what you are taking care of. I wish I would have instead picked up a push sprayer. I'm working on one right now.
-less refills
-more even coverage
-faster coverage


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

It looks like you are using a zero turn mower. That makes a pull behind sprayer perfect for you! Dive in and never look back.


----------

